# Are you sick of Reality TV



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I thought this was going to be a fad: _Survivor_, _(...) Idol_, then MTV's litany of teen-oriented reality shows (_Jersey Shore _anybody?) and the _Real Housewives of _(name your uppity suburb)...

It is inescapable, and I think this is the one, single genre of non-news TV that is turning me off the medium - I am sad to say. That and the slow disappearance of all thoise great _Dick Wolf _dramas (Do I ever miss Bobby Goren).

In Canada, we also have had our fair share of either "canadianized" reality shows (Cue: _So You Think You Can Dance Canada_, _Canadian Idol_, _Canada's Got Talent_...) but we also have had some "original" ones (_Making the Cut_, _Battle of the Blades_, ...) and one of the few I actually can stand occasionally, _Dragon's Den_ where the common man pitches ideas to venture capitalists. One of those panelists is *Kevin O'Leary*, who has come to be the "Simon Cowell" of venture capitalists, and here is an article pimping *his new reality series *_Redemption, Inc._

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...x-cons-a-chance-at-redemption/article2291230/

I can sense this idea will get "Americanized" and will undoubtedly get spun up on, I don't know, _Court TV _or some other True Crime Specialty Cable Channel...

Feel free to give the Reality TV topic as a whole the old *TC vent-o-rama *treatment!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I absolutely agree with you. I detest reality TV with a passion. I don't understand why people enjoy it, but it's like a drug (I speak from family experience because my parents and siblings love this stuff). I saw an interesting TED(?) video a while ago about the social reasons for the rise of reality TV and other genres - I'll have a look for it and see if I can post it here...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know about social reasons, but I'm sure profit is the number one motivator. Fortunately I'm not sick of "reality" TV because I've never watched any. I don't expect much from commercial networks, so I don't go there.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't find the video because searching for "TED TV", which is all the context I can remember, throws up far too many results, even on the TED website.

All I can remember is that the speaker went through TV history from the 50s to the present day describing how political events and social change during the periods led to a reflection in TV programming, and that with the rise of reality television there coincided some fundamental social shift that I can't remember.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I have to go with *starthrower *on tis one: the production and talent (sic) costs associated with the standard scripted TV series has to make (unscripted) reality TV attractive to network execs. I think that some of the salary demands of reality TV "stars" (Snooki, anyone?) kind of trumps that concept however...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Snooki? Is this who fascinates the current generation? Mindless!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

itywltmt said:


> I have to go with *starthrower *on tis one: the production and talent (sic) costs associated with the standard scripted TV series has to make (unscripted) reality TV attractive to network execs. I think that some of the salary demands of reality TV "stars" (Snooki, anyone?) kind of trumps that concept however...


I think it is perhaps less the investment necessary, seeing as we generally undervalue writers anyway, and more the potential profit from the end product. I don't know the numbers, but I imagine a million people phone-voting every week rakes up a considerably larger amount of cash.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm amazed how everyday people will let strangers in an editing room scramble events in their lives for the viewing of other strangers. It's like they're checking themselves into a human zoo.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Going back to the demise of television as an entertainment medium, I think that Reality TV is but a symptom of the same incurable disease that has not only been eating away at the small screen, but at the big screen as well.

I guess "quality" entertainment is apparently "too hard" to put out there. If it's not the money, then it''s finding the artisans, or it's finding the next great show. It seems that every year (in North America, anyway) there are dozens upon dozens of new shows, the vast majority of which do not garner viewership and get canned. Sometimes, as was the case with say _Arrested Develpment_, it wasn'r due to lack of quality and charm but rather _ratings _and _demographics _that saw the program leave the air.

Dick Wolf aside, there are now, what, _three _CSI's, _two _NCIS', and even Reality TV is doing "franchises" (_Storage Wars_ - which I actually kind of like in small doses, and _Storage Wars Texas_).

As for Hollywood, isn't it sad that they seem to be obsessed with "remakes", sometimes of pretty forgettable movies in the first place (_The Longest Yard_) or - as in the case of the recent _Dragon Tattoo_ release - an americanized version of a pretty good foreign film.

If the Industry spent money on the product, the artisans and such rather than in merchandising and marketing, maybe there would be a few talented people who'd want to get into making movies and TV shows rather than walking away, disillusioned with the myopia and money-at-all-costs attitudes of the executives!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm amazed how everyday people will let strangers in an editing room scramble events in their lives for the viewing of other strangers. It's like they're checking themselves into a human zoo.


Even sadder is the veritable cottage industry of "Reality Stars" that has come of this. The Khardashians. Jon and Kate. That couple with the - what is it - 19 or 20 kids (and counting). Even the polygamists and the American Muslims. And it feeds the tabloid trash/E! News industry with more gossip!

Voyeurism indeed - don't they put people in jail for looking at pictures of 5 and 6 year old girls in full makeup? Then what's the difference between that and _Toddlers & Tiaras_? (OK, I am reaching...) I remember when TLC stood for "The *Learning *Channel", dammit!)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw a saddening statistic the other that said that the top 10(?) biggest grossing films of 2011 were all sequels or remakes. I don't know if that's the first time it's happened, but it represents the downward trend you're talking about itywltmt. I'm all for people watching whatever it is they want to watch, whether or not I think it's stupid or pointless; the thing I have a problem with is when ever-so-slightly higher-brow endeavours are sidelined by the money-making machine, as we saw with the plans to scrap BBC4's original output.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know, poley: did the *pig *eat the *Gingerread man*?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've also read and seen some things recently about why we are focused on the most mundane types of reality TV and pry into the obscenest recesses of celebrities' private lives.

One article I read talked about a shift in hero-worshipping. A few decades ago, our heroes were people who were in some way set apart from the rest of us in superior intellect or achievement, who we looked up to in order to witness the best that our species can produce, without feeling insignificant ourselves. Now, however, our heroes must be the same as us - as low as us, as normal, mundane, boring, and dysfunctional as us - so that more of us can entertain the delusion that one day we might be heroes (= celebrities now) ourselves.

Another thing I saw was a short film inserted in Charlie Brooker's _2011 Screenwipe_ (if you haven't seen his Screenwipes or Newswipes written for the BBC, you should really watch them - I'll give an example below. They are a refreshing ****-take of everything we are lamenting here). It spoke of Murdoch's idealism in his take over of the media which sought to replace a kind of elitism with populism. However, whoever appears in the news regularly (celebrities) is part of a pseudo-elite simply by being newsworthy. So the solution is to look for the smut and the tragedy to (supposedly) bring them down to our level. In principle, it is an admirable thing to do to bring forms of media to a wider populace, but it is a damning reflection on ourselves when the level we see ourselves at, down to which we seek to bring celebrities, is centred on disgrace.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

itywltmt said:


> Inquiring minds want to know, poley: did the *pig *eat the *Gingerread man*?


He did indeed! AND HE WAS YUMMY!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I almost never watch TV. I used to follow the original CSI, the X-Files, and Twin Peaks... but today I rarely watch anything. If I do use the TV it's to watch a movie on DVD.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Personally, I like many documentaries on TV, but they are so difficult to find in the schedules through the white noise of crap.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Personally, I like many documentaries on TV, but they are so difficult to find in the schedules through the white noise of crap.


I know what you mean... The _tyranny of choice_, I guess.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

NZ TV is probably even more abysmal than British TV, it's all reality and crime (With the exception of Maori TV, which is more like an old fashioned public broadcaster).

Those CSI type shows annoy me even more than reality TV, the way the SOCOs are always waving long blonde hair all over the crime scene.

Luckily I have an extensive opera DVD collection so I never have to watch TV these days.

And TED is a great alternative to documentaries.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I only watch The Truman Show and Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> He did indeed! AND HE WAS YUMMY!


You were right about the remakes and in almost every case they were inferior to the originals. They seem to have a thing about attacking Michael Caine films. Is it Caine?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The rule of thumb these days is that any programme that comes under the 'reality' category is probably anything but - what started off as a fairly interesting idea soon degenerated into being about a disparate bunch of attention-seeking wannabees and/or demi-celibrities getting thrown together and being subject to voyeurism of the crassest level. I just hate the idea of TV companies putting out variations of the same tired old premise in order to wring the last molecule of novelty out of it. Big Brother was the obvious candidate as regards the law of diminishing returns - Channel 4 eventually got the message and ditched it due to near-apathy so what happens? Yes, those unimaginative dumbasses at Channel 5 decide to resurrect it instead - I hope those imbeciles are proud of themselves.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I'm afraid I can't find the video because searching for "TED TV", which is all the context I can remember, throws up far too many results, even on the TED website.
> 
> All I can remember is that the speaker went through TV history from the 50s to the present day describing how political events and social change during the periods led to a reflection in TV programming, and that with the rise of reality television there coincided some fundamental social shift that I can't remember.


Might this perhaps be it Poley?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you, lou! *kiss*


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Thank you, lou! *kiss*


I'll take that as a yes. :tiphat:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here!!!". The UK version. Dumb as it may be, I find it amusing, I must admit.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I tuned in to Big Brother once, it was a night-vision shot of someone snoring. I didn't bother tuning in again.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Cheer up, this could be the low point in television history. "Celebrity Wife Swap" with Ted Haggard, Gary Busey, and their respective significant others.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

TED has interesting things, but... am I the only one who wishes I could just read a transcript and get the same info three times quicker?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I tuned in to Big Brother once, it was a night-vision shot of someone snoring. I didn't bother tuning in again.


That's the kind of inanity I meant - I read that some people would stay up and watch all night (presumably post-pub with pizza and six-pack) in the slim hope that two of the 'inmates' would end up in bed with each other and indulge in a bit of naughty. Sounds as interesting as staring at a TV test-card, but that's what floated their boat.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds better than the average porno, if I'm being honest....


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rasa said:


> am I the only one who wishes I could just read a transcript and get the same info three times quicker?


Yes.

How can you reduce this bit of genius to a written transcript?

Hans Rosling shows the best stats you've ever seen


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes.
> 
> How can you reduce this bit of genius to a written transcript?
> 
> Hans Rosling shows the best stats you've ever seen


I totally agree! A lot of TED talks rely quite a bit on visual presentation, and when watching something about neuroscience or medicine, even addressed to a lay audience, that helping hand is essential.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Reality TV shows are stupid. I hate them. Especially MasterChef Australia. That is the worst. I particularly hate it when countries do their own version of existing shows from other countries.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i watch survivor! don't hate


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I totally agree! A lot of TED talks rely quite a bit on visual presentation, and when watching something about neuroscience or medicine, even addressed to a lay audience, that helping hand is essential.


This is a bit off- topic, but this is the greatest TED talk of all time.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Best one is the one by Brian Xander. It shows what layers there can be in classical music. It's a great case for analysis, auditive if not with score.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I think that most people don't like reality TV and most people think it's stupid....but unfortunately most people continue to watch it so it stays in business lol. I think the reason that it caught on is because it has incredibly low production values and nets the same ratings that a sitcom or drama might get, so why show anything else?! After all, the media is all essentially a business, so they pretty much only care about maximizing profit. I miss the days when T.V. had more actual shows on it, with these things called "plots" and "stories"....crazy talk I know!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I get a rather ill feeling, and am mildly horrified, that anyone at all watches 'Reality TV.'

It is all utterly synthetic, THE CHEAPEST TELEVISION PROGRAMS TO PRODUCE - EVER - and are an artery-clogging hear-stopping killer waste of anyone's time.

I might be able to tell I live without a television - done so for decades. Now, this is interesting: when you live without and visit a friend or see it someplace out of your home, on those seldom occasions, you see it for what it is. Pure mindless narcotic creativity and mental health robbing crap


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just hate TV, reality shows ever more.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

When we were in France, we only had French TV and watched 'Come Dine With Me' in French for the lack of being able to watch something else. In a short time one is able to notice the differences of the French way of life compared with the British. On Czech TV we see the Czech version of the same home cooking show: quite hilarious to see how easy the Czech start to quarrel with each other and how quick 'table manners' disappear. The British have a natural/national gift of keeping up appearances!


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I just do not watch it


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I abstain from this silliness too.

Someone I know recently described this as the "Golden Age of Television". Go figure: I've been missing the Golden Age, and what's worse, I choose to miss the future ages--Golden or otherwise--of television. If reality television is at the heart of this putative Golden Age, then I'm especially glad to be missing it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Novelette said:


> I abstain from this silliness too.
> 
> Someone I know recently described this as the "Golden Age of Television". Go figure: I've been missing the Golden Age, and what's worse, I choose to miss the future ages--Golden or otherwise--of television. If reality television is at the heart of this putative Golden Age, then I'm especially glad to be missing it.


I would say it's only the 'Golden Age' in terms of the sheer amount of TV that's now available, but I for one try not to confuse quality with quantity. On the plus side as regards terrestrial TV in the UK, BBC4 is an excellent station on the whole. History used to be a good Freeview documentary channel before it morphed into/was replaced by Yesterday and gave the schedulers an excuse to show those turgid old Catherine Cookson dramas and perennial re-runs of the Antiques Roadshow because of their tenuous links to 'the past'.


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)

Reality TV used to be so much better. Back in the 00's, there were classics left and right - "The Simple Life", "Real Housewives", etc. What do we have now? A bunch of garbage. Reality TV - now there's an over-saturated market if I've ever seen one.
But I do quite like O'Leary's show "Shark Tank" (game show) and expect good things from his new show.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't watch reality anymore ... I got bored with their format.

After each commercial break, the show feels it necessary to recap the past 10 minutes, as if we forgot what happened 4 minutes prior. 

If they cut all the recaps the show would last 20 minutes, tops ... and, imho, I think they are all 'staged' anyway ... I mean, the guy with the camera has to be in place before 'whatever' happens ... duh ... it's all carefully choreographed, but it 'sells', so it stays on the air. 

Kh ♫


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm sick of all the reality TV shows now and all the crime-scene-type shows. Terrible.

I wish they would play more BBC in Australia and Canada, or at least bring back some comedy. I think everyone needs to have their spirits lifted nowadays with a good laugh. The world is turning "emo," for lack of a better term.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I stopped watching reality tv for the most part when I realized how often they tend to perpetuate harmful negative stereotypes.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

they aren't even reality. all the scenes are scripted and they use actors and false crowds, reaction shots, heavy editorializing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Could they or have they already made a reality TV show about reality TV shows....................


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Could they or have they already made a reality TV show about reality TV shows....................


It might spoil the illusion for some people who are convinced to the reality of reality shows?

Actually, that presupposes that people don't already realize that these things are scripted. Do people generally know this?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good point - I think the peeing tom aspect is what people look for perceived or otherwise to make themselves feel superior. Don't think viewers generally think to much about were the content comes from.....

Me I would favour an alternate reality show:lol: but think thats been done a few times!


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

posted twice in error.
so why can't I delete?


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooraaaayyy! I don't have a TV. Dumped it years ago. Something I would recommend.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good point - I think the peeing tom aspect is what people look for perceived or otherwise to make themselves feel superior.


Does this have something to do with the ability to write your name in the snow?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Potiphera said:


> Hooraaaayyy! I don't have a TV. Dumped it years ago. Something I would recommend.


Yup. I could never get sick of reality TV because I don't watch it in the first place.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I can proudly say I have never watched a "reality" show.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> Does this have something to do with the ability to write your name in the snow?


Could be but the ability to perform such a feat in the land down under is some what limited!


----------



## colin (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't watch TV either, I just think it puts mud in your mind.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

If they stopped airing Antiques road show, what else would you ********** to on a Sunday? I know it's not a reality TV show passé and what I am saying is coming across as off topic. But it's worth a think.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good point - I think the peeing tom aspect is what people look for perceived or otherwise to make themselves feel superior. Don't think viewers generally think to much about were the content comes from.....
> 
> Me I would favour an alternate reality show:lol: but think thats been done a few times!


I suppose you mean peeping Tom-----I hope!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryan said:


> If they stopped airing Antiques road show, what else would you ********** to on a Sunday? I know it's not a reality TV show passé and what I am saying is coming across as off topic. But it's worth a think.


Your name isn't really Del Boy is it ?


----------



## Nevohteeb (May 5, 2010)

(Don't know if these are "realty" shows, but they aren't fiction. So, Antiques Road Show, on PBS, and Mythbusters, on the Discovery channel. All the rest are, just trash.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

To be honest i been sick of television because it has to much negative & depressing news.I have DSL/WIRELESS here so i watch anime which is more fun to me.


----------

